# Extreme Response to Coronavirus



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

My son in law bought a gun yesterday.  And Ron and his daughters both hauled out their weapons and cleaned them and made sure they had plenty of ammo.

PLEASE LET'S NOT MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION OF WHETHER OR NOT TO HAVE/USE GUNS.

That is not the intent of this thread and I will request Admin delete it if it goes that way.  I want to discuss the kinds of extreme responses that are out there as a result of Covid-19.  Gun purchases and entire shelves of toilet paper purchases are both extreme responses.  So is the virtual impossibility of buying hand sanitizer and disinfecting wipes right now.  So is stockpiling food for 6 months.  So is every other thing you all have read that would constitute an extreme response. 

There is a part of me that considers the threat level of this virus such that an extreme response is warranted.  And a part of me that questions at least some of the extreme responses as an over-reaction.  And I vacillate between both opinions.  I guess it comes down to my personal opinions about each specific response. 

As much as I HATE guns and have never owned one, Ron and I are going to the range this weekend so I can brush up and re-familiarize myself with their use.  On the other hand, I have personally NOT bought the last of any of the products in high demand, leaving them for other people who also need them. 

I guess what may be an extreme response to ME may not be to you, and vice versa. 

Thoughts?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2020)

I think that purchasing or breaking out guns is the most extreme response yet.  Are people intending to start defending their TP hoards with deadly force?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing, StarSong.  What do guns have to do with any of this?  Are they planning to shoot the virus?


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

It seems to be more a question of potential civil unrest, protecting ones possessions and loved ones if it gets to that point of violence and riots. 

I live in the South. I’m not southern I just live here. They are serious about their guns. I think this extreme response is more regional. That said, my California first responder son also made sure his weapons were in good working order

Fyi none of my kids were raised with guns and were very aware of my own distaste for them. As adults they’ve made their own decisions.

Ron isn’t southern either, he’s a New Yorker. He takes the protection of his loved ones seriously and this is his response.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 19, 2020)

I have guns, my youngest son has guns and they have all been kept in working order. We have ammo for our guns, this is nothing new to us.

Now as to why others are preparing their guns or buying guns and ammo, I think they are afraid of being robbed of whatever food they have. Afraid its going to get much worse and the possibility of food shortage. 

Think of this scenario. Food shortages. Hungry people. Riots. 
Do I think it will come to that? No.
But others might think it will and are getting prepared to defend their families.

Lets hope they are responsible gun owners.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

Everyone I’ve referred to here in this thread are responsible. Gun range target practice, locked gun boxes or safes, routine upkeep of weapons, that kind of thing.
 My son-in-law always had guns growing up. Because of my daughters distaste for them they haven’t had one in their house until now. He has made an appointment for them at the gun range this weekend, to familiarize my daughter with the weapon he purchased  and brush up himself, and has been showing her how to assemble and disassemble, load and unload the gun and how to practice gun safety, in the interim.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Everyone I’ve referred to here in this thread are responsible. Gun range target practice, locked gun boxes or safes, routine upkeep of weapons, that kind of thing.
> My son-in-law always had guns growing up. Because of my daughters distaste for them they haven’t had one in their house until now. He has made an appointment for them at the gun range this weekend, to familiarize my daughter with the weapon he purchased  and brush up himself, and has been showing her how to assemble and disassemble, load and unload the gun and how to practice gun safety, in the interim.


Ronni I was not referring to you. I meant those who are rushing out to buy guns.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2020)

I cannot imagine the scenario where people will be starving due to this virus.  If things don't settle down after these first few hoarding waves pass, the government will undoubtedly step in.  Ration cards, maybe? 

When my kids were little, if they couldn't sort things out for themselves, I used to sigh, "Do I really need to make a rule about this?" Same applies to adults and government. If we can't or won't control our behavior they will step in.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> Ronni I was not referring to you. I meant those who are rushing out to buy guns.


@Becky1951 i didn’t think you were singling me out 

But you did raise a good point.  Not everyone is responsible with their weaponry.


----------



## win231 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> @Becky1951 i didn’t think you were singling me out
> 
> But you did raise a good point.  Not everyone is responsible with their weaponry.


Quite true.  Any more than everyone who owns a car is a safe driver.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

This crisis has _nothing _to do with guns!  Why bring guns into it at all?  If people are seriously worried about burglars breaking in, it seems to me that there's less chance of that than in normal times; our houses are mostly occupied 24/7.  Burglars love empty houses.

Sorry, but this has got to be the silliest line of reasoning I've seen yet about this disease. It makes as much sense as the theory that this is all a conspiracy on the part of some world leaders, the disease is not really that bad, ignoring the fact that entire countries have shut down, and everything has ground to a halt, worldwide.  Some "conspiracy!"



> There is a part of me that considers the threat level of this virus such that an extreme response is warranted.


 And I think Ronni, that your reaction: "Extreme response! Reach for the guns!" is caused by that. But that kind of reasoning can only lead to an even more hideous level of assault and murder than we already have in this country.  It is very dangerous thinking. 

You sound like an otherwise rational person, so I beg you: think twice about what you are suggesting.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> This crisis has _nothing _to do with guns!  Why bring guns into it at all?  If people are seriously worried about burglars breaking in, it seems to me that there's less chance of that than in normal times; our houses are mostly occupied 24/7.  Burglars love empty houses.
> 
> Sorry, but this has got to be the silliest line of reasoning I've seen yet about this disease. It makes as much sense as the theory that this is all a conspiracy on the part of some world leaders, the disease is not really that bad, ignoring the fact that entire countries have shut down, and everything has ground to a halt, worldwide.  Some "conspiracy!"
> 
> ...


I’m not suggesting anything. I made a point at the outset of this discussion about my own uncertainty. I’m not advocating guns. I’m saying that whether we like it or not, people, including MY OWN PEOPLE and IN SPITE OF MY DISTASTE, are making sure their weaponry is ready should it be needed.

And because of that I refuse to be surrounded by guns and remain ignorant of them. I think THAT would be irresponsible in spite of my own feelings about them.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 19, 2020)

What if there's no electricity and no repairmen?  Will you have to eat up all the frozen food you've collected in one day?  I think this whole thing will pass in a few months.  Keeping your revolvers in good working condition makes a lot of sense. This whole thing is a very interesting state of affairs!  I know fear is high, tempers are flaring.  Take it easy.  Everything will work out as it should.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

@Ronni 
"
PLEASE LET'S NOT MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION OF WHETHER OR NOT TO HAVE/USE GUNS.
That is not the intent of this thread and* I will request Admin delete it* if it goes that way."

Gosh, So Bossy!


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I was wondering the same thing, StarSong.  What do guns have to do with any of this?  Are they planning to shoot the virus?


I think shoot looters or home invaders is more likely.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

Pepper said:


> @Ronni
> "
> PLEASE LET'S NOT MAKE THIS A DISCUSSION OF WHETHER OR NOT TO HAVE/USE GUNS.
> That is not the intent of this thread and* I will request Admin delete it* if it goes that way."
> ...


Do you think so?  

I didn’t think I was being bossy, and had no intention of being so.. I am more interested in everyone’s opinions about extreme responses in general. Having and owning guns is one. Buying every pack of tp in the store is another. I don’t want the thread derailed by a gun discussion when that’s not the purpose of the thread.

I thought, as the OP, I had some discretion regarding keeping the thread focused where I want it?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

If someone breaks into my house, I will just cough on them and make them wonder.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I thought, as the OP, I had some discretion regarding keeping the thread focused where I want it?


I don't know the rules, but I hope it is Not True.  I would hope the only one with such discretion is Matrix.  I would hope that just because a person Starts a topic doesn't mean they control the reactions, as if there are as many Forums as there are members.  Starting a topic doesn't give anyone a copyright, at least I would hope not.

Btw, when I called you Bossy I was just kidding!  Should have given an LOL or something.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

This is at my local Walmart, posted by a good friend of mine today.

This is an extreme response to an extreme response!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

What the hey is this obsession with toilet paper? There is some psych-term for this phenomena, but I don't know what it is. 

Like, when a sheeple sees another with a bunch of something, they have to have more of it.  Ridiculous.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 19, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What the hey is this obsession with toilet paper? There is some psych-term for this phenomena, but I don't know what it is.


Anal Retentive?


----------



## Ronni (Mar 19, 2020)

At the Publix one neighborhood away from mine.

What about this?  Another extreme response? Or just prudence?


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

Ronni said:


> At the Publix one neighborhood away from mine.
> 
> What about this?  Another extreme response? Or just prudence?
> View attachment 96058


For a second I thought she had a clothes pin on her nose. She doesn't. Too bad, that would be even more extreme. Haha.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

Mass hysteria has created an artificial need.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 20, 2020)

There will soon be a shortage of garbage bags and duct tape. Stock up now.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 20, 2020)

Since Calif residents are ordered to stay home, I thought I'd better make one last trip to the  local grocery today before they enact that in my state.  This crisis may only last a few months, but the way people are treated is going to be remembered long after.  The cashier and manager were RUDE as I've never seen them, even to those (me) who have frequented their store and joked around with them so many times in the past.  I know they are under a lot of stress and are gouging prices, severely limiting purchases, but, even so, can't they maintain a professional and amiable demeanor?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 20, 2020)

@Gaer - sorry this happened to you.  I've had only pleasant encounters at stores and seen no price gouging whatsoever.


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

What I don't like to hear about is people racing around in stores and  indiscriminately grabbing items from the shelves. It just seems so greedy and selfish.


----------



## Ladybj (Mar 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> If someone breaks into my house, I will just cough on them and make them wonder.


GOOD ONE....


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> What the hey is this obsession with toilet paper? There is some psych-term for this phenomena, but I don't know what it is.
> 
> Like, when a sheeple sees another with a bunch of something, they have to have more of it.  Ridiculous.


Mob Mentality


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 21, 2020)

Judycat said:


> There will soon be a shortage of garbage bags and duct tape. Stock up now.


I got my garbage bags today and they should last about 2 or 3 mos.  But I always buy a pack of 40!  So, I'm not being extreme like some are.  I can't find toilet paper anywhere but the property manager says they have some if anyone needs it.  I wonder how much she has and if I will need some..  ✌ I do have extra boxes of kleenex if I run out.

I have been just buying my usual things but did get 2 of each thing for the past 4 weeks.  I don't think I'm guilty of hoarding.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2020)

The last thing we need is for people to begin hoarding guns and ammo.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Pepper, if they were anal retentive, they wouldn't need TP!


----------

